# HELP - Probable Camallanus problem



## KatyD (May 3, 2018)

I could really use your advice today please! I'm almost certain I have a callamanus issue :crying: in my tank and I'm looking for a treatment option that will be safe for my Nerite snail and ghost shrimp. Please tell me there is something out there!?!?

Here are the symptoms - lost a guppy on Sunday October 14. He never showed any signs until he was swimming slower, then his body began to bend. He was on the bottom of the tank for a day, on his side then dead the next. This happened in about 3 days. Tuesday another guppy started to slow down and had stringy white poo, then I noticed 1-2 red hair/antennae like things also coming out but they never moved. He was swimming in one place near the top of the tank but kept eating through last night. This morning I woke to find him slightly bent, on the bottom of the tank, barely breathing. I took him out and put him in a mason jar full of tank water for the day (I'm at work all day and didn't want him to die and the parasites to go right into the tank, even though I know they're probably already in there). Even if I left him in the tank I'm certain he'd be dead by the time I get home.

Here is more info on my tank:
10 gallon
3 male guppies (2 now)
3 Zebra Danio
3 tetra (copper color)
Neriate Snail
Ghost Shrimp

*please no lectures on if this is over stocked or not - I am diligent about my water quality and it's technically my son's tank.

Tested last week and yesterday using API master kit
Ph - 7.6
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 10-20

My LFS has two wonderful specialists who have helped me a ton as this is my first tank. They have years of experience and multiple tanks themselves but they our both out for the next several days and I need to start treatment ASAP.

I did find a local fish specialist who I will call today but you all have been so helpful in the past I thought I'd reach out here too.

Thank you!


----------



## Construction Sam (Sep 22, 2018)

So what did you find out?


----------



## KatyD (May 3, 2018)

No definite diagnosis on type but almost definitely parasites, however I now have a plan. I did have to remove the snail and shrimp so I got them a vacation home - small 1.6 gallon beta tank.

Seachem parasite treatment, I think it's Polyguard (powder) and Hexshield medicated sinking tables . Upped the salinity a bit, hence the reason of taking out the snail, dosed the tank on Friday and began feeding them their medicated food right away along with seaweed & garlic flakes. I did lose that guppy but so far everyone else looks ok. 

The seachem needs to be administered every 3 days for about 2 weeks so I'll be doing small water changes every three days as well, if no one else comes down with any symptoms after 2 weeks I may stop treatment and give them another week before moving the snail and shrimp back. Meanwhile those two seem to be pretty happy on vacation!

Fingers crossed I caught it early and this cures the tank. No one else has shown symptoms yet so I am thinking that's a good sign.


----------



## couger (Jun 4, 2018)

Best wishes. I know nothing about callamanus. Where do you think it came from?


----------



## KatyD (May 3, 2018)

Thanks! The only thing I can think of is the last guppy or plant I added, other than that I have zero ideas. It really might not have even been callamanus, just some other internal nasty. I keep all my fish equipment set aside and only use it for tank maintenance but I suppose something could have found its way onto that as well. Who knows


----------

